# Build threads?



## Webarno (Dec 10, 2019)

Hi guys,

Is there a section on this forum where people post their build threads?
Looking for some ideas for when I purchase a TT.

Thanks


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I built a wall once, I also assembled a flat pack unit in the very distant past too.
That's about the only builds on here ...


----------



## Webarno (Dec 10, 2019)

Toshiba said:


> I built a wall once, I also assembled a flat pack unit in the very distant past too.
> That's about the only builds on here ...


Oh... sounds like a pretty subdued forum then?
Shame, because it's nice to see the little touches and changes people do and to follow the progress of it all.

Oh well.


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

Yeah wouldn't bother on here as it's full of boomers :roll: better off following the groups on Facebook, much more action over there. Saying that, pop back when you have a frozen window or squeaky seat as you'll get some of the best advice :wink:


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Webarno said:


> Is there a section on this forum where people post their build threads?


You're on the mkIII forum for cars that are about 5 years old and newer. Not going to be any major projects with build pages for these cars. Try the Track and motorsport preparation forum, some build pages there. Generally mkI and II though for the same reason.


----------



## Webarno (Dec 10, 2019)

Macauley said:


> Yeah wouldn't bother on here as it's full of boomers :roll: better off following the groups on Facebook, much more action over there. Saying that, pop back when you have a frozen window or squeaky seat as you'll get some of the best advice :wink:


Haha fair enough


----------



## Webarno (Dec 10, 2019)

chelspeed said:


> Webarno said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a section on this forum where people post their build threads?
> ...


I realise this but don't believe the age of the cars have anything to do with it.

I've come from a BMW forum where there are build threads for brand new cars and cars from 15 years ago.

No biggie, just didn't know if I'd missed a section on here for that sort of thing.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

What kind of build are you looking for? Which models are you looking at?

There's a few of us doing stuff with bolt-on modifications but most folks tend to keep it to themselves.

A few bits on audizine for track-oriented modifications (suspension, wheels, brakes etc) and a little bit with engine builds + turbo upgrades on some facebook groups. Lots of folks fitting hybrid turbos on the RS3/TTRS for example.

I don't really see much cosmetic - there's an ABT TTRS build then ended up with a crocodile skin wrap on here somewhere...

General engine 'bolt on' and remaps - again lots on facebook groups, audizine, audi-sport forums (more so under A3/S3/RS3 but all applicable drivetrains).


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We can start one and you may be the first on there. If you look there's a Mk1 and Mk2 build thread sub forum full of threads but not one for the Mk3 because they are too new and nobody has asked to contribute yet.


----------



## Webarno (Dec 10, 2019)

Fair enough.

May start one then once I purchase a MK3 TT


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You'd be most welcome. Just let us know when you start one and we'll sort things


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

You are right m8.No build thread.

I can post some of my mods

Car started as a TT base 2.0T (230hp) fwd

I changed the wheels to R8ish ones


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Ordered carbon mirror caps


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Upgraded the brakes to the ones TTS has


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Changed the fromt bumper to the (more aggresive) TTRS


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










And finally,8-9 thousands of euro later, i upgraded both the ECU and TCU to the APR files giving the car (quoted not yet dyno'd) 320hp and 440Nm


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Would rather have a TTS of course but here in my country it has 25.000€ difference with the one i got so was a big no..
That said i am constantly keeping an eye on the used market if something pops up at the right price...who knows!

Oh almost forgot the supersprint exhaust

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## simestt (Nov 2, 2017)

Very nice! Wheels and brakes especially. How different is that front bumper to the standard S-line one?


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

simestt said:


> Very nice! Wheels and brakes especially. How different is that front bumper to the standard S-line one?


Thanks!
The difference especially on the bumper is day and night since i had the non S-line bumper so you understand..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Webarno (Dec 10, 2019)

Like what you've done with that!


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Did you add the spoiler?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

thanasis.mpougon said:


> You are right m8.No build thread.
> 
> I can post some of my mods
> 
> ...


So, are _you_ starting a build thread?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Changing an exhaust, a remap, a front bumper and some carbon or crocodile if you're lucky.

Welcome to the build thread lmao


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

leopard said:


> Changing an exhaust, a remap, a front bumper and some carbon or crocodile if you're lucky.
> 
> Welcome to the build thread lmao


You know, you've been on here for a good while but I can't recall what you've been up to with your car. Any good pics?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

John-H said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Changing an exhaust, a remap, a front bumper and some carbon or crocodile if you're lucky.
> ...


No, no good pics  But there's a couple floating about.


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

leopard said:


> Changing an exhaust, a remap, a front bumper and some carbon or crocodile if you're lucky.
> 
> Welcome to the build thread lmao


Always with a good word in your mouth

How old are you again?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Webarno said:


> Like what you've done with that!


Thanks mate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

scott65742 said:


> Did you add the spoiler?


Yea forgot about the spoiler
It's aftermarket, from ABT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

thanasis.mpougon said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Changing an exhaust, a remap, a front bumper and some carbon or crocodile if you're lucky.
> ...


Settle down

Age is irrelevant, anybody from a teen to an octogenarian will be able to tell you a bolt on is hardly the last word in the oft overused phraseology of build.

The two are as indifferent as an apple and an orange are alike


----------



## danjlinge (Feb 26, 2019)

1.8 TFSI 
- Stage 3 (345bhp / 411Nm)
- Miltek Decat 
- Custom Sport Clutch 
-IS28 Turbo 
- RacingLine Air Intake 
- Poly Dog Bone Inserts 
- Eibach Lowering Springs (soon to be repacked by CoilOvers)
- TTRS Front Bumper
- Carbon Fibre Fixed Spoiler
- AirTec Intercooler 
- Oneform Black Wheels, Black Audi Badges


----------

